# Does anyone recommend any rat breeders in the south east of uk?



## archie (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone recommend any good breeders inthe south east that they know? ???
I would be grateful if anyone knew any where!!!!!!! ;D  :
Thanks


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

These are in the South West, but a lot of breeder go to shows further afield. 

Hakuna Matata. I have a HKM rat, and she's brilliant. I've met other HKM rats and they've all been very friendly and kissy.

Alpha Centauri Stud. I don't have any Alpha Centauri rats, but I've head good things about them. Estelle is happy to chat to people via email.


----------

